# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Les jeux de Skaz

## Skaz

Salut les canards !


J'ouvre un topic pour vous présenter mes projets de jeux terminés, abandonnés et en cours. Je ne vais pas ouvrir un topic par jeu, surtout pour ceux qui sont en état de locked-in syndrome ou de mort cérébrale. Je suis intéressé par des retours de la communauté CPC, positifs comme négatifs, tant que c'est constructif tout me va  :;): 

Avant de rentrer dans le vif du sujet, une petite présentation : j'ai 30 piges, et je suis en train d'essayer de faire du jeu vidéo un moyen de subsistance. A la base je suis graphiste, je me suis mis à faire des jeux depuis une bonne paire d'années avec Game Maker. N'ayant aucune base en développement, Game Maker a été un cadeau du ciel pour moi, jamais je n'aurai franchi le pas sans un outil qui m'a fait croire à tort que je pourrai faire des jeux sans rien programmer. Parce que non, on est quand même obligé de pisser du code avec Game Maker, et pas qu'un peu. Si vous trainez dans cette section du forum, je ne vous apprend surement rien. Je suis montpelliérain depuis 6 mois, donc si vous êtes dans le coin je suis toujours partant pour aller boire un verre  :;): 

Je bosse en pixel art, pour des raisons de goûts personnels, pas spécialement de nostalgie, et surtout d'adéquation avec le côté frugal du développement solo. Un joli sprite animé ça se fait pas en 30 minutes, mais c'est toujours plus rapide que pas mal d'alternatives. Si vous voulez jeter un œil à ce que je fais, le plus simple est d'aller faire un tour sur mon *DeviantArt*. Pour ceux qui veulent sauter directement à mes projets dispo sur ma page Gamejolt, c'est par *ICI* que ça se passe !


Mon tout premier projet était un shmup basé sur la scène du champ d’astéroïdes de star wars, où le falcon devait esquiver les gros cailloux, tout en dégommant les tie figters qui le poursuivait. Aujourd'hui il ne reste de ce jeu que quelques vestiges, j'ai paumé le projet.





Ensuite je suis partit sur un genre de metroidvania avec un Nain comme protagoniste. Autant le dire, l'ambition ça joue des tours quand ça n'est pas soutenu par de réelles compétences  ::P:  Le projet s'est effondré sous son propre poids. Il en reste un proto, mais trop dégueulasse pour le rendre public. Par contre c'était déjà pas trop vilain :



_
Un screen pour la route !
_
J'ai appris beaucoup de choses en faisant ce projet, comme ce qu'est une state machine, mais trop tard  ::P:  Au final ça a été une expérience positive.

Ma première expérience infructueuse avec le projet de shmup star wars m'avait laissé sur ma faim, et je voulais essayer de faire un jeu jusqu'au bout. Je me suis lancé dans un autre projet de shmup, mais débarrassé du skin star wars. Il s’appelait *Bullet Void*, mais il a changé d'orientation récemment et est devenu *Void Miner*. En dessous, un artwork que j'ai réalisé pour le splash screen du jeu, écran qui n'a jamais été implémenté  ::P: 

 
Un screen et un .gif de la version la plus récente, centrée sur le scorring en minant des astéroïdes. Void miner est dispo si vous voulez un jeter un œil, sur ma page Gamejolt *ICI*. Le dernier build est assez expérimental est pas du tout équilibré, je reviendrai peut-être sur ce projet histoire de dire qu'il est terminé pour de bon.

J'en reste là pour l'instant, j'ai encore plein de trucs à vous montrer mais je suis limité à 15 images, je vous montrerais mes projets de jam, quelques protos et un projet de "moteur" (une bibli de scripts pour Game Maker) pour faire des jeux d'action aventure 2D top down.

Tous les retours sont les bienvenus !

- Skaz

----------


## Kupris

Jolis rendus  ::o: 
Qui sait, peut-être produiras-tu un titre du niveau d'Hotline Miami avec Game maker  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je viens de finir prehistomelet, tu as une belle patte graphique  ::):  

J'ai une erreur quand je presse entrée dans void miner en 0.6.0 :
FATAL ERROR in
action number 1
of  Step Event0
for object obj_basic_input:

Variable obj_basic_input.room_menu(100240, -2147483648) not set before reading it.
at gml_Object_obj_basic_input_Step_0

Au niveau du moteur physique ça bouge bien et le rendu visuel c'est presque du travail du pro (pour moi en tout cas  :;):  )

Maintenant et je pense que tu le sais vu qu'il s'agit d'une pré-alpha, ça manque de contenu.
Y aura-t-il un but autre que collecter les petits minerais à l'infini ? (acheter des upgrades peut-être, une phase de shopping pépère pour souffler trois secondes ? des consommables ?)

J'imagine que tu utilises beaucoup la fonction random pour la génération d'astéroïdes, est-tu familier avec la notion de seed ?

Sinon ça, score de 1100  :B):

----------


## raaaahman

Ils sont supers tes sprites. Et puis cette rotation sur le nain, elle est top!  ::):

----------


## Skaz

> Jolis rendus 
> Qui sait, peut-être produiras-tu un titre du niveau d'Hotline Miami avec Game maker


Merci ^^ J’espère surtout pondre un jeu pour lequel des gens seront prêt à dépenser des sous, ça serait un bon début pour gagner sa vie en faisant des jeux  ::P:  Après l'outil importe peu, mais c'est chouette que plusieurs gros succès commerciaux aient été fait sur GM, ça évite le syndrome du "ah c'est un jeu fait avec le programme X, c'est pas un "vrai jeu"."





> Je viens de finir prehistomelet, tu as une belle patte graphique 
> 
> J'ai une erreur quand je presse entrée dans void miner en 0.6.0 :
> FATAL ERROR in
> action number 1
> of  Step Event0
> for object obj_basic_input:
> 
> Variable obj_basic_input.room_menu(100240, -2147483648) not set before reading it.
> ...


Merci Joq ! Prehistomelet c'est pas celui dont je suis le plus content, mais il a le mérite d’avoir été terminé, et ça fait toujours plaisir de finir et sortir un projet.
Pour ce qui est de Void Miner, je vais essayer de me bloquer une semaine et de le finir, régler le gameplay et le proc gen pour faire des parties équilibrées. Il restera simple, je ne pense pas en faire autre chose qu'un jeu de scorring pur, vraiment proche d'une philosophie arcade, je vais probablement imposer une durée de partie maximale qui amènera à un score "idéal" mais quasi impossible à atteindre, plutôt que de récompenser la simple survie. La quantité d’astéroïdes dispo pour le minerai sera fixe, quasi régulière, ça sera donc à qui maîtrise le mieux les interceptions et neutralise le plus vite les ennemis. Je ne vais pas y passer une éternité, j'ai d'autres projets derrière. A la base ce shmup c'était sensé être "un projet simple pour le finir rapidement". Je vais être honnête, ça a foiré !
Game Maker gère la fonction de seed, je randomize la seed à chaque lancement du jeu pour éviter de rendre les parties prévisibles.

1100, c'est pas mal  ::P: 





> Ils sont supers tes sprites. Et puis cette rotation sur le nain, elle est top!


J'aime bien faire tourner des Nains  ::P:  Je fais même tourner... Des Naines !

 

J'avais fais ça pour m'entrainer à bien appréhender le volume des personnages, malgré la très petite résolution, ça permet de faire des animations bien plus vivantes que juste déplacer des morceaux du perso en mode pantin.

Allez je poste un autre projet, qui est mon tout premier projet terminé a 100%, un petit évènement pour moi ! C'était un jeu de Ludum Dare que j'ai pris le temps de peaufiner dans une version post jam. C'est un autorunner où on change de forme pour franchir les obstacles et récupérer tous les cristaux de chaque niveau. Assez court, mais loin d'être facile ! Des youtubeurs pas connus se sont amusé à se filmer en train d'y jouer, un seul à réussi le 100%.







Ça se trouve *là*, bonne chance à ceux qui s'y risqueront  :;): 

- Skaz

----------


## Narushima

C'est joli, tout ça.

----------


## Pollux568

Ah bravo, un petit clic sur Wild Run, et je viens de passer une petite heure dessus ! Arrivé au bout, mais pas avec 100% pour le 3e et 5e niveau  ::(: 
Pas mal frustrant, un peu comme super meat boy au niveau des sensations. Les graphismes et le feeling sont très bons.
Les graphismes des autres jeux sont très agréables aussi, j'espère que tu vas continuer comme ça !

----------


## Grhyll

Waah c'est super beau, en tout cas ! Rien essayé, mais chapeau pour tous ces sprites, je rejoins raaaahman sur les sprites en rotation, ils rendent hyper bien !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hey salut  ::):  on a discuté vite fait de ton jeu de catch contre des raptor sur TIGSource  :;):  j'aime toujours autant tes pixels! T'as tellement raison de recycler tes décors n'empêche pour tout tes jeux c'est malin. Marrant ton parcours  je m'y retrouve un peu (sauf que je dessine moins bien). J'espère que tu obtiendra le succès dans ton projet parce que je lis partout que c'est chaud patate :/

----------


## raaaahman

Eh ben c'est super sympa Wild Run, le twist sur le gameplay de runner est intéressant, les premiers niveaux sont bien didactiques sur les capacités des animaux et les artworks sont choupis (peut être que le tout est un peu vide, mais pour un runner il vaut mieux ne pas surcharger le joueur d'informations)

J'aime bien la physique du corbeau, pas évidente, mais un peu moins arcade que celles des mammifères.

----------


## Uubu

Classe tout ça, j'aime beaucoup tes personnages nain/gobelin et leurs animations.  ::wub::

----------


## Skaz

Whaa ça fait plaisir d'avoir autant de retours ! Merci les canards !




> C'est joli, tout ça.


Merci !




> Ah bravo, un petit clic sur Wild Run, et je viens de passer une petite heure dessus ! Arrivé au bout, mais pas avec 100% pour le 3e et 5e niveau 
> Pas mal frustrant, un peu comme super meat boy au niveau des sensations. Les graphismes et le feeling sont très bons.
> Les graphismes des autres jeux sont très agréables aussi, j'espère que tu vas continuer comme ça !


C'était un projet de Ludum Dare, j'ai passé du temps à la polisher mais j'ai essayé de préserver le jeu tel qu'il était au maximum. Donc c'est assez limité, j'ai retouché quelques sprites mais l'essentiel de cette version est identique dans la version Jam. Le corbeau c'est le truc dont je suis le moins content, avec du temps je pense qu'on pouvait faire un peu mieux que flappy bird...
Content que ça t'ait plu ! Je te rassure la fin à 100% n'apporte pas grand chose de plus, si tu veux la voir ce youtubeur a réussi à le finir, ça se trouve *ICI*.




> Waah c'est super beau, en tout cas ! Rien essayé, mais chapeau pour tous ces sprites, je rejoins raaaahman sur les sprites en rotation, ils rendent hyper bien !


Venant d'études artistiques, si je veux réussir à faire des jeux un métier c'est le point sur lequel je dois pousser au maximum. Je ne serai jamais un très bon developpeur, probablement pas un excellent marketeux, un designer, peut-être, parce que ça me passionne vraiment. Reste l'aspect graphique, alors je m'économise pas  ::): 



> Hey salut  on a discuté vite fait de ton jeu de catch contre des raptor sur TIGSource  j'aime toujours autant tes pixels! T'as tellement raison de recycler tes décors n'empêche pour tout tes jeux c'est malin. Marrant ton parcours  je m'y retrouve un peu (sauf que je dessine moins bien). J'espère que tu obtiendra le succès dans ton projet parce que je lis partout que c'est chaud patate :/


Ah c'est toi qui sévit sous le pseudo de Hephep sur Tig ? Là pour Super Challenger, j'ai réutiliser des sprites pour faire le proto, ça m'évitait de perdre du temps à refaire des assets que je réutiliserai pas, et ça me permettait de pas sortir un proto avec des carrés bleu et rouge, le genre que personne aurait eu envie de tester. Compromis  ::P:  
J’espère réussir, mais je reste réaliste et j'essaie de ne pas me faire avoir par le biais du survivant. Pour 1 Rami Ismail de Vlambeer, combien se plantent ? J'en ferai peut-être partie, mais on réussi rarement du premier coup. Les échecs sont plus formateurs que les réussites.




> Eh ben c'est super sympa Wild Run, le twist sur le gameplay de runner est intéressant, les premiers niveaux sont bien didactiques sur les capacités des animaux et les artworks sont choupis (peut être que le tout est un peu vide, mais pour un runner il vaut mieux ne pas surcharger le joueur d'informations)
> 
> J'aime bien la physique du corbeau, pas évidente, mais un peu moins arcade que celles des mammifères.


J'avais fais des efforts pour que le jeu apprennent aux joueurs à jouer sans balancer des didacticiels à la gueule, de ce que j'ai vu des playtest ça a plutôt bien marché, c'était cool ! Le côté vide du jeu, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est que c'est un projet de Jam polishé, donc limité au niveau de son ambition. C'était aussi mon premier jeu "terminé", donc j'avais hâte de pouvoir dire qu'il était fini  ::P: 
Si je refaisait Wild Run aujourd'hui, je ferai les sauts diférement, avec une hauteur variable selon al durée de l'input, ça ouvrirait des portes niveau défis sadiques :D





> http://orig04.deviantart.net/2bcc/f/...al-daba5y4.png
> 
> Classe tout ça, j'aime beaucoup tes personnages nain/gobelin et leurs animations.


Merci ! C'était quasi mes tout premier sprites les gobelins, y'a pas mal de "bruit", la plaette est trop large, mais ils ont assez bien vieilli.


Allez je poste un truc nouveau, une exclue que personne a pu voir : mon projet de la Game Boy Jam.

*Dungeon Boy*



Le lien vers itch.io



Un dugeon crawler inspiré de Zelda a Lin'k Awakening, donjon random, pieces random, mais il est pas mal en chantier. Ça sera un bon petit projet à garder sous le coude pour ajouter un truc de temps en temps  ::): 

- Skaz

----------


## Louck

J'approuve que c'est super bien animé tout ca.

Je testerai tes jouets dès que je trouverai le temps  :;): .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ils sont supers tes sprites. Et puis cette rotation sur le nain, elle est top!


Putain, mais grave !  ::o:  Typiquement le genre de truc que je n'arrive même pas à mentaliser.  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...
> Un dugeon crawler inspiré de Zelda a Lin'k Awakening, donjon random, pieces random, mais il est pas mal en chantier. Ça sera un bon petit projet à garder sous le coude pour ajouter un truc de temps en temps 
> - Skaz


...comme du beurre dans les épinards.  ::P:

----------


## Skaz

> J'approuve que c'est super bien animé tout ca.
> 
> Je testerai tes jouets dès que je trouverai le temps .


Tous les retours sont les bienvenus !




> Putain, mais grave !  Typiquement le genre de truc que je n'arrive même pas à mentaliser. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...comme du beurre dans les épinards.


Les turnaround des perso c'est vraiment de la branlette, mais y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien  ::rolleyes:: 
Nan je suis dur avec moi même, ça sert quand même quand on les anime et qu'on veut un bon rendu du volume.

J'ai été un peu succinct sur Dungeon Boy, j'étais à cours de temps quand j'ai posté. Quelques précisions :
ça respecte les contraintes visuelles de la premier Game Boy, 166*144 pixels, 4 couleurs. La palette n'est pas celle d'origine, elle était trop verte et flashy à mon goût, et manquait de contraste. Mon but pour cette jam c'était de mettre la main dans la génération aléatoire de donjons, et c'était plutôt cool comme expérience  ::):  Je peux même vous montrer l'algo a l’œuvre, pour développer ce machin j'ai fait en sorte de pouvoir regarder le processus pour voir où ça merdait, maintenant ça se fait dans une boucle c'est beaucoup plus rapide que ça :



C'est un genre de "snake" qui créé les rooms (en vert) du trajet principal, du début à la fin du donjon, en se déplaçant aléatoirement. Il enfante aussi quelques passages secondaires qui sont généralement des culs de sac (en orange). Après on remplit les salles de blocs, puis on les creuse avec grosso modo le même algo, un nombre de fois aléatoire, pour avoir des pièces plus ou moins étroites. A la fin les trait rouges, ce sont les salles qui creusent dans la direction où se trouvait la salle précédente, pour être sur de pas créer un donjon sans issue  ::P:  On rajoute un petit coup de script d'auto-tiling pour adapter les sprites des blocs, et voilà !

Y avait pas mal de choses prévues qui ne sont pas implémentées dans le jeu, comme la sélection d'une race, et le tir à l'arc qui est prêt mais pas implémenté :



Dans la dernière version non publiée, le jeu a trois ennemis différents : 
- Les squelettes, qui nécessitent de dégommer le crâne après les avoir détruit, sinon ils repoussent.
- Des chauves souris qui bougent en diagonale en multiples de 45°, et rebondissent sur les bords de l'écran et en ignorant les obstacles. 
- Le dernier c'est le cube de gélatine, il a pour particularité de repousser le joueur quand le joueur le tape, d'être inamovible, rien ne l'arrête sauf le décor, d'encaisser sévère, et d'absorber les crânes au sol ou les squelettes entier qu'il touche. Après, si le joueur se trouve devant un cube "chargé", le cube lui crache le crâne à la gueule. Et bien sur, si le joueur ne casse pas le crâne, le squelette repousse.  ::trollface:: 

Etant donné que j'ai aussi implémenté des trous, où on ne peut tomber qu'en étant poussé par un ennemi, ça créé des situation délicates.

J'aimerai bien "finir" ce petit projet, en intégrant tout ce qui manque pour avoir le "minimum viable product", mais c'est pas évident. Le pire c'est le temps passé a peaufiner des tas de conneries, ça se voit pas, on a l'impression de rien foutre, et ça prend un temps monstre.


La prochaine fois je vous parle un peu de *SUPER CHALLENGER*, un projet d'adaptation du roman de Conan Doyle,_ le Monde Perdu_, en platformer beat 'em up. Au programme, combos, prises de catch, dinosaures, uppercuts volants et hauts de formes.



- Skaz

----------


## Skaz

Salut la dedans !

Bon je suis toujours vivant, et j'ai fais pas mal de choses depuis le dernier post. Déjà, j'ai un projet de jeu dans les tuyaux, avec une visée commerciale. Amarche, amarche pas, dans tous les cas je saisi une opportunité, je me donne a fond, ça sera toujours super riche d'enseignements. J'ai lancé un sort de nécromancie sur un vieux projet que j'avais laissé tomber, dont il y a quelques sprites et un screenshot de la vielle version, en post 1. 

Ça s'appelle *LOST FORTRESS*. Il y a un site pour le projet, *ICI !*



Le pitch, c'est un platformer action dans un monde ouvert, qui met l'exploration au premier plan. Le joueur va devoir utiliser son cerveau et essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe dans ce lieu, sous peine de prendre des décisions aux conséquences potentiellement dramatiques. C'est inspiré des metroidvania, même si je laisse de côté la structure très carrée du genre, les clés/serrures, représentées par des obstacles et des capacités pour les franchir, qui impliquent une progression assez linéaire au final. Le jeu sera plus libre que ça, l'ordre dans lequel le joueur trouve les choses beaucoup plus incertain.


_Un WIP de l'entrée de la forteresse._

Ça se passe dans une ancienne forteresse Naine abandonnée, et la protagoniste vient sur place avec une team de PNJs pour essayer de reprendre la place. La forteresse sera envahie par des créatures bizarres et pas très amicales, tout un écosystème que le joueur va devoir apprendre à connaître pour rester en vie.


_La fête du tripoux !_

 
_Une des créatures de base, et une des déclinaisons. Les monstres marcheront par type de "châssis", avec par dessus des capacités spécifiques. Celui avec sa collerette sera par exemple immunisé aux tirs frontaux._

Le personnage principal, Kara, aventurière Naine :

 
_Cycle de course avec saut et frames de réception. A côté, Kara avec un GROS GUN._


_Kara qui sautille dans un niveau test._

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le site sera le point de chute pour les news concernant le projet. Sinon, il y a toujours mon *Twitter* si vous voulez voir des jolis .gif de temps en temps  ::): 

Je suis preneur de tous les retours, c'est encore assez tôt dans le développement du projet donc pas mal de choses sont susceptibles de changer. Vos critiques pourront donc avoir un impact  :;): 


- Skaz

----------


## Patate

::wub::  J'adore le style et les animations sont vraiment chouette  ::wub:: 
Je vais suivre ça de près !

----------


## Grhyll

Oh je l'avais manqué sur Twitter ! Très beau :D

----------


## Skaz

Content que ça vous plaise ! La prochaine grosse étape, c'est le trailer, j'ai un story board et un musicien, reste à produire les assets nécessaires.

----------


## Ckao

Comme les autres canards je trouve tes animations très réussies, bon courage pour tes projets!

----------


## Tchey

J'adhère.

Et mieux vaut tôt que trop tard : Linux.

----------


## Skaz

Game Maker permet d'exporter sur ubuntu, c'est compatible avec toute les distri de linux ? C'est un peu obscur pour moi, trop de softs que j'utilise sont sur windaube, je peux pas franchir le pas sans perdre énormément de choses. Dont mon outil de développement, ce serait balot ! J’essaierai bien Godot, mais il faudra qu'il ait fait ses preuves avant.

Allez un ptit .gif pour la route !

"Comment on fait les bébé ?"
"Comme ça *chhllluirp SPLOTCH*"


Et un truc bizarre :

----------


## Tchey

> Game Maker permet d'exporter sur ubuntu, c'est compatible avec toute les distri de linux ?


Presque, mais non. Si tu dois faire une seule sortie Linux, c'est Ubuntu qui est probablement le bon choix.

D'après certaines stats, c'est la distro de la moitié des joueurs Linux (en incluant les dérivé comme Mint). Ensuite vient Arch pour environ 1/3 des joueurs, et le reste est divisé (Fedora, SUSE, Gentoo...).

D'après mes lectures, Arch est réputé pour être agréable d'utilisation, mais problématique pour les joueurs et encore plus pour les développeurs.

Par exemple dans cet article intitulé "Some things developers might want to think about when bringing a game to Linux".




> Of all the distributions there are, Arch does end up being the most problematic. That's not saying Arch is bad, but being on the edge (it gets newer software faster than most other distributions) obviously increases the amount of issues that are likely to come up, since it's had less time in the oven to work out issues.


https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articl...-to-linux.9907

À part ça, très chouettes les animations. Manque un peu de panache dans les couleurs peut-être, c'est un peu terne.

----------


## Sahnvour

Cette classe  ::o:

----------


## Skaz

Merci pour les clarifications Tchey ! Content que ça te plaise ^^
Merci aussi Sahnvour !

J'ai participé a un Podcast international avec au moins ... 12 spectateurs (!!!) hier soir, on a parlé de jeu vidéo, de pixel art, de développement, si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, ou au pire pour m'entendre parler anglais avec cet accent si particulier qui nous caractérise, pauvres Français, ça se tient *par là !*. J'ai fais un peu de live spriting sur Aseprite pendant le show, si vous voulez voir le processus de création de mes animations, j'en parle dedans. C'était ma première expérience de ce genre, je suis pas spécialement à l'aise avec l'idée de parler en public (et encore moins en anglais...) mais bon, faut se faire violence dans la vie !

D'ici peu, Kara (c'est le nom de l'héroïne du jeu) sera capable de grimper à des échelles, avec la grâce et la légèreté des Nains !

----------


## Cannes

J'ai testé Wild Run un peu en retard et c'était super ! Les animations sont parfaites et j'ai bien aimé le principe de changer d'animal en course o/ (bien que j'avoue avoir abandonné la dernière course.. :l).
Lost Fortress à l'air super sympa j'espère qu'on pourra le tester  ::lol::

----------


## Skaz

> J'ai testé Wild Run un peu en retard et c'était super ! Les animations sont parfaites et j'ai bien aimé le principe de changer d'animal en course o/ (bien que j'avoue avoir abandonné la dernière course.. :l).
> Lost Fortress à l'air super sympa j'espère qu'on pourra le tester


Ouais, le corbeau c'est pas le bout de gameplay dont je suis le plus fier, faut reconnaitre ^^' Quelques youtubers pas connus ont fait des let's play sur Wirld Run, j'avais tellement mal pour eux de les voir se viander à répétition...

Et pour les test mais totallement ! Quand j'aurais un proto montrable, je ferai péter un lien pour avoir des feedbacks  ::): 

Un petit pour la route : Kara peut grimper aux échelles !

----------


## Patate

::love::  Kara cloft !

----------


## Skaz

On m'a posé la question sur Twitter : la ressemblance avec Lara est totallement intentionnelle. Je voulais pas que le personnage ait l'air guerrier, pour pas que le joueur considère qu'il allait forcément devoir péter la gueule de tout ce qui bouge. Donc exit les armures en tout genre. Je voulais un look d'aventurier, et rapidement les clichés se pointent  ::P:  Mais je voulais pas faire un perso sexualisé, pas que je veuille pas que ça existe, mais ça fait pas de mal que certaines représentations de la femme sortent de ce carcan. Donc Kara, c'est Lara en rousse, avec des proportions de Nain, et qui se trimbale pas a moitié à poil. Pour le nom, l'autre raisons (à par mettre un K pour faire Nain) c'est que les calques avec le perso je les appelait "chara". 

Voilà voilà, c'était mon processus créatif ! A vous les studios !

----------


## Patate

Intéressant l'historique du personnage. Comme tu le dis, il sort des clichés et je le trouve très sympa  ::P:  Maintenant que tu le dis, elle a un "corps" de Nain !

----------


## Cuthalion

Ce dernier projet a vraiment l'air très prometteur. J'adore la direction artistique et les animations dégagent beaucoup de personnalité. Hâte d'en savoir plus et de pouvoir mettre la main dessus :D

----------


## Skaz

> Ce dernier projet a vraiment l'air très prometteur. J'adore la direction artistique et les animations dégagent beaucoup de personnalité. Hâte d'en savoir plus et de pouvoir mettre la main dessus :D


Merci ! En parlant d'animations, j'ai récemment fait une petite série de 2 gif sur Tweeter montrant comment je développe une animation, ça peut peut-être intéresser des gens ici aussi !


*Étape 1* : j'anime un _squelette en fil de fer_. C'est méga important pour plusieurs raisons, la principale est de chopper un bon mouvement. C'est quand même plus rapide en animant des points et des lignes qu'en dessinant tout le perso. La seconde raison, c'est que souvent pour chopper une bonne pêche, il faut que l’animation ne soit pas linéaire et ait des phases d'accélération et de décélération. Le problème, c'est que chaque étape prise séparément peut catapulter des pattés sur la lune, si l'animation est trop linéaire, il faut couper des frames! Et j'ai horreur de bosser pour rien. Donc 1 - squelette, je l'importe ingame pour tester le mouvement, et ensuite je passe à
*Étape 2* : animation de la forme générale. Je redessine chaque frame, sans récupérer des morceaux des étapes précédentes. Il faut avoir une bonne appréhension de son perso (c'est pour ça que je fais des turnaroud en général) et ça permet d'être bien plus dynamique. Chaque frame ne fait pas forcément sens prise toute seule, et le corps peut parfois être déformé au delà du raisonnable, mais si ça permet de bien faire passer l'idée du mouvement, c'est pas un soucis.
*Étape 3* : j'ajoute les ombres. Chaque zone de couleur n'est composée que de 2 nuances, et j'anime la ligne qui sépare les 2 nuances entre chaque frames. Bouger cette ligne en contradiction avec le mouvement de la forme peut permettre de suggérer de l'inertie par exemple. Et pour finir
*Étape 4* : on fignole un peu les petits trucs qui dépassent à droite à gauche, dans le cas présent j'assemble les différents éléments et j'ajuste pour que ça colle bien.


Pour le 2eme gif, on se consacre au mouvement secondaire, destiné à accentuer et amplifier la sensation de mouvement, ici la natte. Mêmes étapes que précédemment, pas grand chose de spécial à redire. Pour la fin, j'ai rajouté quelques détails, comme le personnage éclairé en bleu pendant une seule frame, très discret mais à se ressent. J'ai aussi ajouté de la poussière pour représenter l'onde de choc du tir.

J'avais déjà fait une animation de tir, mais elle puait du postérieur et plus je la voyais plus je voulais la refaire. Je remet les 2 en dessous pour comparaison:


OLD / NEW

Et pour la route, des cils de détection en action :

Ils détecteront la présence du joueur et déclencheront des trucs souvent pas sympathiques.

----------


## Tchey

J'aime bien tout ça.

----------


## Yves Signal

::love:: 
C'est franchement sublime.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

::love::   :Bave: 

J'ai croisé tout récemment tes tweets et je viens à peine de tomber sur ce topic ; bordel que ça déboîte tout ça !

Au fait, si tu es toujours sur Montpellier et toujours ok pour aller boire un verre je suis ton homme.
En plus j'aimerais bien mettre un pied dans le développement de jeux (en amateur, j'ai un boulot de dev web qui m'occupe le reste du temps) et ça m'intéresserait de partager nos expériences.
T'as entendu parler de la PICO8 ?  ::):

----------


## Skaz

Content que ça vous plaise !  ::):  

Là comme je l'ai dit sur Tweeter, je bosse sur l'animation d'attaque au corps-à-corps avec une arme à 2 mains, probablement une hache. Et comme je vous aime bien je poste l'étape 1 de l'animation, le squelette :


L'idée c'est de laisser attaquer à nouveau dès que la hache arrive derrière, et de faire une seconde attaque dans le sens inverse pour permettre d'enchaîner coup droit/revers en toute fluidité  ::P: 

@MonsieurLuge

Carrément ! En plus ton asso de jeux de plateau ça me branche bien, ça me ferai sortir un peu de chez moi  ::P:  Envoie moi un MP  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

C'est quoi ces petites barres en haut du coup ? Une sorte de repère dont tu te sers quand tu animes ?

----------


## Skaz

> C'est quoi ces petites barres en haut du coup ? Une sorte de repère dont tu te sers quand tu animes ?


Ça me sert à faire des mouvement non linéaires, je vérifie que l'espacement entre chaque keyframe est irrégulier et donne de bonnes accélérations/décélérations. J'en met pas tout le temps, mais ça permet de vérifier que je donne une bonne inertie aux mouvements.

----------


## Patate

Super intéressantes tes explications ! Tu mets combien de temps pour faire une animation comme celle de kara avec l'arme ?

----------


## Skaz

> Super intéressantes tes explications ! Tu mets combien de temps pour faire une animation comme celle de kara avec l'arme ?


Merci  ::):  L'anim de tir, avec le temps de détailler le processus ça a pris une journée et demi de taff. Donc quand on tu entends que le pixel art c'est cheap et pour les feignants, ça fait mal au cul  ::P:

----------


## Sapro

Hop, drapal.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ah mais oui j'ai vu passer les gifs sur tweeter aussi, ça déboite!  ::o:

----------


## Uubu

C'est chouette, bravo et merci pour tes tutogifs !  ::wub::

----------


## Skaz

> Ah mais oui j'ai vu passer les gifs sur tweeter aussi, ça déboite!


Merci ! Oui apparemment pas mal de monde a découvert le projet via Twitter, j'ai commencé a vraiment m'en servir y'a 15 jours, mais la mayonnaise prend vraiment bien, c'est super encourageant !




> C'est chouette, bravo et merci pour tes tutogifs !


De rien, ça coûte pas cher et ça fait plaisir ^^'

----------


## Cannes

C'est super beau rohlala je suis hypé pour le jeu maintenant.

----------


## yourykiki

C'est du chouette boulot, les anims sont fluides et les graphismes sympa.
J'ai une petite question, ca sert à quoi le mini code barre au dessus ? Si certaines couleurs comme le vert et le bleu semblent évidentes pour les autres je ne comprends pas bien  ::blink::

----------


## Skaz

> C'est super beau rohlala je suis hypé pour le jeu maintenant.


Attention ! La hype TUE!  ::P: 




> C'est du chouette boulot, les anims sont fluides et les graphismes sympa.
> J'ai une petite question, ca sert à quoi le mini code barre au dessus ? Si certaines couleurs comme le vert et le bleu semblent évidentes pour les autres je ne comprends pas bien


On me pose tout le temps la question  ::P:  Je m'auto-quote :




> Ça me sert à faire des mouvement non linéaires, je vérifie que l'espacement entre chaque keyframe est irrégulier et donne de bonnes accélérations/décélérations. J'en met pas tout le temps, mais ça permet de vérifier que je donne une bonne inertie aux mouvements.


Mais ça me fait penser que je ferai bien un petit tuto sur l'utilisation de ces repères pour faire des anims inertielles, ça me permettrait d'avoir quelque chose pour expliquer l'idée visuellement.

Sinon j'ai pas mal avancé, même si il reste plein de petits trucs qui vont pas, voilà ce que ça donne Kara avec une hache pour l'instant:

----------


## raaaahman

Bon bah comme d'hab ça tue.  ::love:: 

Pour ta dernière anim', l'ombre sur le pantalon me donne l'impression de beaucoup bouger, alors que c'est surtout le torse qui est sensé être en action, mais je chipote. J'ai hâte de voir Kara fracasser des affreux.

----------


## killfassil

Hello.
Ton travail déboite fort, ça fait plaisir, Chasm me parait tout raide maintenant .

Sinon chui un sudiste qui bosse dans le AAA depuis un peu moins de 15 ans, et je vais passer une semaine pas loin de montpellier. Si y'a moyen de boire une mousse en parlant de pixel, je serai ravi de partager nos experiences et points de vue sur le JV.

MP si t'es chaud ?

Et sinon continue, c'est un vrai plaisir de voir ton taf. Je suis justement en train de me mettre à l'animation en dilettante, et tes petites barres qui bougent aident vraiment à se figurer certaines variables importantes du mouvement, je vais m'y mettre =).

----------


## LaVaBo

C'est quoi, ton logiciel pour créer les animations en partant du squelette ?

----------


## Skaz

> Bon bah comme d'hab ça tue. 
> 
> Pour ta dernière anim', l'ombre sur le pantalon me donne l'impression de beaucoup bouger, alors que c'est surtout le torse qui est sensé être en action, mais je chipote. J'ai hâte de voir Kara fracasser des affreux.


Ouais, j'utilise le shading pour donner des impressions de mouvement sans avoir à animer la forme elle même mais là le résultat est moyen, ça va changer d'ici le final. 
Twitter à parlé: https://twitter.com/Skaz_/status/892041919009828864 C'est la prochaine anim après l'attaque, donc attention ça va couper !  ::): 





> Hello.
> Ton travail déboite fort, ça fait plaisir, Chasm me parait tout raide maintenant .
> 
> Sinon chui un sudiste qui bosse dans le AAA depuis un peu moins de 15 ans, et je vais passer une semaine pas loin de montpellier. Si y'a moyen de boire une mousse en parlant de pixel, je serai ravi de partager nos experiences et points de vue sur le JV.
> 
> MP si t'es chaud ?
> 
> Et sinon continue, c'est un vrai plaisir de voir ton taf. Je suis justement en train de me mettre à l'animation en dilettante, et tes petites barres qui bougent aident vraiment à se figurer certaines variables importantes du mouvement, je vais m'y mettre =).


Totalement ! Moi j'ai pas d'expérience pro dans le JV, donc c'est toujours cool de discuter avec des gens qui ont les 2 pieds dedans. MP




> C'est quoi, ton logiciel pour créer les animations en partant du squelette ?


Ça a troublé pas mal de monde, on me demande si c'est du rigging comme en 3D ou si un soft fait les interpolations pour moi : non, c'est tout fait à la main ! Je dessine le squelette, je dessine les formes générales par dessus, puis j'ajoute les volumes, et après je polish un max. D'étape en étape ça change pas mal, mais le principal c'est d'avoir un guide pour savoir où tu vas et une animation qui fonctionne avant de se lancer (d'où le squelette, c'est moins cher de rater cette phase, pour la natte qui vole quand elle tire, j'ai choppé le bon mouvement qu'au 3eme essai). Du coup mon logiciel c'est Aseprite ! :D

Ce matin j'ai choppé un pluggin pour GM qui permet de changer dynamiquement de palette, je suis en train de faire mumuse je vais poster une version Samus Aran de Kara dans pas longtemps  ::P:  Peut-être une version Tiffa de FF7 aussi. Je sais pas, ça sera histoire de montrer qu'on peut s'attendre à de la customisation du pero ^^'

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Et en plus de la customisation qui n'est pas coûteuse pour le dev/artiste.

----------


## Skaz

> Et en plus de la customisation qui n'est pas coûteuse pour le dev/artiste.


4$ + frais de transaction à l’international quand même  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai passé les 1789 abonné donc j'ai fêté ça avec un tuto sur comment on fait un drapeau en pixel art. Oui je sais le tableau de Delacroix parle pas de la même révolution mais bon OSEF  ::P:  et non Kara paie pas ses boobs pour l'occasion.

----------


## Cannes

Sur la toute dernière le drapeau est un peu plus lent que les autres non? Sinon c'est super!

----------


## Skaz

Oui j'ai calmé un peu la vitesse, c'était un peu speed pour le tuto. 

Allez les prochaines étapes c'est 1986 et 2001.

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Skaz

Ayé j'ai fini !



Celle m'a donné du fil à retordre. Une bonne chose que je doive refaire la même dans l'autre sens, et une vers le haut, et encore une vers le bas !

----------


## Sapro

Classe  :;):

----------


## Skaz

J'ai fais un truc pour fêter la barre des 2001 followers ce dimanche, je fais péter ici !

----------


## Cannes

Soit j'ai mal cherché soit je suis nul mais je trouve pas ton Twitwi  ::(:  Super gif en tout cas  ::wub::

----------


## Skaz

Ah bha en même temps je donne pas le lien, chui un peu con  ::P:  

https://twitter.com/Skaz_

Le _ fait chier, mais un mec a déjà piqué le pseudo pour poster _un seul message_. *THANKS BRO!*

----------


## Cannes

Hop, jte follow youpiii o/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Purée, elles puent la classe, tes anim' !  ::wub::

----------


## Enyss

::w00t::   :Cafe1:  ::wub::  Ca c'est des anim'/sprites de qualité !

----------


## Papypoule fr

Bonjour et bravo pour wild run, super efficace et beau à voir!! Claplap^^!!

----------


## Skaz

Salut les canards !  :;): 

Ça fait un moment que j'ai rien posté de neuf pour Lost Fortress, et pour cause, je me suis fait embaucher il y a 9 mois pour bosser sur un jeu indé : *Crying Suns* ! Je me suis surtout occupé de faire les vaisseaux et quelques personnages. On a lancé notre Kickstarter et on a une démo disponible, si vous aimez FTL et Fondation, c'est par *ICI !!!*

Allez, des images pour la route!


Lui c'est Kaliban, il essai d'avoir l'air indifférent et méchant mais je sais qu'un fond c'est un être sensible.


Un extrait de la scène d'intro dans laquelle j'ai animé Kaliban, je connaissais pas Spine d'esoteric software, c'est vraiment cool pour ceux qui veulent animer!




Une paire de battleships que j'ai fais, les personnages sont pas de moi par contre. En gros c'est du pixel art extrudé avec une texture latérale plaquée dessus. Là vous les voyez en projection orthographique (sans perspective) d'où le look à la Fez.

Voilà, j'espere que ça vous plait  :;):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Oh bah c'est toujours aussi chouette à voir, oui, donc continue de poster ici et sur Twitter  :;): 

Une question que je me posais parce qu'on en voit un peu partout : peut-on considérer comme "pixel art" les illustrations qui ne respectent pas la "grille" de dessin comme sur la capture suivante :

La végétation et l'arme du perso sont bien des sprites mais ont subi une rotation. L'artiste n'a donc pas dessiné chaque élément dans différentes positions et il s'est contenté de le transformer pour donner l'illusion.
Evidemment, on reste dans du pixel art, mais je trouve ça un peu dommage comme "astuce".

----------


## Skaz

Merci !

Perso je suis pas restrictif sur la définition de pixel art, si l'asset est fait au pixel mais utilisé avec des déformations ou des rotations, ça reste du pixel art, c'est juste moins proche des raisons techniques qui ont rendu la technique nécessaire à ses origines. Vu que ces contraintes techniques n'existent plus, c'est de toute façon un choix artistique. Même sur Lost Fortress les gros pixel ne sont pas alignés, chaque pixel a l'écran est dessiné sur plusieurs pixel physiques, le rendu serait trop saccadé si c'était un véritable upscalle d'une vue en 640*360.

----------


## Pollux568

Hé hé, j'ai vu l'annonce du Kickstarter circuler sur Twitter toute la matinée, bravo !
J'espère que ça va marcher, la direction artistique est géniale !

----------


## Skaz

Merci Pollux! On crosie les doigts, ça commence plutôt bien  ::): 

Allez je poste mes fan art Star Wars.



Tout en 2D en utilisant un trick que j'ai découvert en faisant des vaisseaux pour Crying Suns. En fait c'est un sandwich de sprites qui sont décalés d'un pixel les uns par rapport aux autres.

Je suis en train de faire un petit SHMUP de dogfiht avec, probablement super simple avec des combats Empire Vs Rebels et un petit mode multi local en écran splité  ::P:

----------

